# NAMM 09's Coming soon! Predictions?



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 2, 2008)

Im just curious, we've all heard what everybody Wants to be made. But lets make some predictions. What do you think we'll probably see. 

Im thinking RGA7, and BC Rich unveiling a new import 7 string(they currently make none).


----------



## Gramtron (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm hoping more jackson seven stringers.

but when i'll take pics for ya'll while i'm there


----------



## darren (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing (and hearing) the Mesa Mark V.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Dec 3, 2008)

Any more 7's and 8's is a GREAT thing!!!
I would love to see a Jazzy 7 or 8. especially if it was semi-hollow.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 3, 2008)

unearth sigs
rga7
ibanez in general


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope BC Rich releases 7 string models of all their new NJ Deluxes and ASM models. I've played one of the new Warlocks and one of the new ASM Pro's (EMGs and OFL's) and they destroy everything priced around it.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll be there, I can't say I've looked forward to something this much in a looong time. I'm a maniacal gearhead, so I will be trying out probably every piece of high end gear I can find. Prepare for a 2.4 terrabyte picstory  (or, perhaps a daily diary, ill have my laptop at the hotel).

As far as inside info, most vendors aren't even telling the dealers whats being debuted at NAMM, so nothing I can share now. The only thing I can promise you is just about _everything _will be seeing price increases this year


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 3, 2008)

hopin for more ibby 7's, and hopefully some new ESP/LTD 7's that are not SRC sigs.

I'll be there, who else?


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2008)

ADA MP-3


----------



## Harry (Dec 3, 2008)

Prediction for Namm 09?
Ibanez to raise their prices


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 3, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> Prediction for Namm 09?
> Ibanez to raise their prices


+++++++++


----------



## stuh84 (Dec 3, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I hope BC Rich releases 7 string models of all their new NJ Deluxes and ASM models. I've played one of the new Warlocks and one of the new ASM Pro's (EMGs and OFL's) and they destroy everything priced around it.



I hope for this too, the NJ Deluxe Warlock is one of my favourite looking guitars ever. If that came out as a 7, I'd buy it in a heartbeat


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 3, 2008)

Predictions:

I will pop a mega boner after looking at all the pics!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 3, 2008)

Hopefully some more 7 strings by Ibanez or some Xiphos HR Giger models

I'll be there too!


----------



## killiansguitar (Dec 3, 2008)

The only thing i'm really interested in is the rumoured Mesa/Boogie Mark V. Other than that...just a bunch of cool shit, that i'll drool over, but never have, cause i cant afford it!


----------



## Pewtershmit (Dec 3, 2008)

Mesa Mark V

Carvin Legacy II

New PGMS! (there will be for sure, just the question of what ones!)


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 3, 2008)

Pewtershmit said:


> Mesa Mark V
> 
> Carvin Legacy II
> 
> New PGMS! (there will be for sure, just the question of what ones!)



Im thinking/hoping reverse iceman/fireman but Im not going to predict it, because I doubt it. Not my favorite shape, but its still pretty cool, always good to see new shapes from Ibanez....accept for that V thing that looked like a can opener/spatula.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Dec 3, 2008)

Word on the street say theres going to be a new RG PGM and the fireman will be a limited release. 

pretty sure im buying a fireman. they look pretty badass. especially if they stick with the unique tonewoods they're made of.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope RGA 7, but even that depends on the specs, and it better be a fuckin prestige

and if that mark V comes out, i am running to L&M to try it out as soon as it hits


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 3, 2008)

USA Jackson SL2H 7 purttttyyy pleeazzeee. Or I'd settle for a Parker 7 , hahahaha


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 3, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> USA Jackson SL2H 7 purttttyyy pleeazzeee. Or I'd settle for a Parker 7 , hahahaha



The Parker might happen first.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 3, 2008)

The word on the Ibanez RGA7 is that it's not going to happen, apparently it wasn't approved for production. Though, it could just be Ibanez trying to keep it a little hush-hush, at least that's kinda what I think. I've heard rumors abound of Jackson coming out with more 7s, but just rumors. As far as the new Gilbert, something tells me it's gonna be that newer RG he's been using lately, the H-S-S PGM301 with painted neck and bloack heel (oh and the 2&#37; smaller f-holes). I'm also interested in Ibanez's plans for the S-series.


----------



## MFB (Dec 3, 2008)

Gilbert's tech confirmed the Reverse Iceman (aka Fireman) is gonna be the 09 release, and that there is also gonna be a PGM20th released afterwards


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Dec 3, 2008)

I know it'd never happen but I'd kill to see a Parker Fly 7 Deluxe.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 3, 2008)

More basswood bodied rosewood boarded Ibanez guitars


----------



## Se7enMeister (Dec 3, 2008)

i heard that they are bringing back the pgm300 but with maple and an original edge


----------



## kristallin (Dec 3, 2008)

technomancer said:


> More basswood bodied rosewood boarded Ibanez guitars



But will they be black?


----------



## auxioluck (Dec 3, 2008)

kristallin said:


> But will they be black?



We at least know they will be trems with dot inlays and black hardware.


I would actually LOVE to see a Xiphos 8.


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 3, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> i heard that they are bringing back the pgm300 but with maple and an original edge


 
They said a pgm 20th. However he didn't have an actual selling sig until 94 If I remember correctly. SO it will probably basically be the one he had which was the 770 with his paintjob and controls.


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 3, 2008)

any left handed ibanez 7 string..


Oh wait, Hell hasn't quite frozen over yet...


----------



## Pewtershmit (Dec 3, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> i heard that they are bringing back the pgm300 but with maple and an original edge



I just shat


----------



## 70Seven (Dec 3, 2008)

I want Ibanez or Schecter to put out more Maple fret board 7 strings.

Also some more affordable(under 1K) EMG or Blackouts loaded Schecter 7's.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Dec 3, 2008)

more 7's iceman 7 unearth and meshuggah sigs and more color options


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 4, 2008)

Isn't the new company started by Dean Zleldaddnski (sp?) supposed to showcase its guitars? If so i definatly want some pics of those!


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 4, 2008)

I kinda hope BC Rich doesn't release a mid to high range 7; I would have to sell my Schecter in an instant.

I'd love me a comfortable pointy 7 with a mohogany body for around 500


----------



## killiansguitar (Dec 4, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> any left handed ibanez 7 string..
> 
> 
> Oh wait, Hell hasn't quite frozen over yet...



I feel bad for all you guys that learned to play guitar the wrong way round. It must be a serious bitch to actually find a guitar that you like, then be able to afford it.


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2008)

Dino mentioned that a reverse headstock RGA will make an appearance to determine whether or not it'll be in production.


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 4, 2008)

killiansguitar said:


> It must be a serious bitch to actually find a guitar that you like, then be able to afford it.



Not really, most company's make tons of lefty's, hell I can even get a JPMM 7 string in lefty, but I want Ibanez because they fit like a comfy pair of underwear, but no, Ibanez is just being gay, they like to tease, thats all. I would be happy with a freaking 7321 for crying out loud. Price is no object if its something I want.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 4, 2008)

Jackson 7 string USA SL2H would be nice
The the rumoured mesa Mark V
A Maple board Ibanez 7620 would be the balls
I'm also curious to see if Bernie Rico Jr. will be displaying anything new


----------



## zak (Dec 4, 2008)

Are there any rumours about a Chris Broderick Sig from Ibby? That's something I would get!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 4, 2008)

More ENGL stuff would be awesome. I don't care what, but everything they do seems to be gold. 

A vetta valve maybe? That'd kill. Especially with the Bogner poweramp.

Jackson to do a quality seven would be cool...or maybe a seven in each series. I'd love a seven string warrior or king V

A Broderick sig. would definitely get my money. Hell, I'd be tempted to buy two and sell everything else I own, I love it THAT much.


----------



## Minoin (Dec 5, 2008)

HAUCH said:


> I sincerely doubt it will happen.



Don't destroy my dream!  lol


----------



## Korngod (Dec 5, 2008)

i wouldnt mind seeing a re-release of the 74/7620s (at a lesser price than the 1527). definitely more color options from ibanez on their 7's. Would be cool to see 3-4 or more different colors of the 7321 with different neck binding colors as well. and just for shits and giggles, an RGA2228 with an edge 8 trem. (you can dream right?)


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 5, 2008)

This is mainly an Ibanez thread I see..... how about ESP/LTD and Schecter? any rumors?


----------



## Xaios (Dec 5, 2008)

Korngod said:


> i wouldnt mind seeing a re-release of the 74/7620s (at a lesser price than the 1527). definitely more color options from ibanez on their 7's. Would be cool to see 3-4 or more different colors of the 7321 with different neck binding colors as well. and just for shits and giggles, an RGA2228 with an edge 8 trem. (you can dream right?)



The 1527 essentially IS a re-release of the 7620. Only differences are in bridge (as Ibanez doesn't and cannot make the LoPro anymore), pickups, and slight changes to the neck profile. The original list price for 7620s was still more than the current list price for 1527s.


----------



## Ketzer (Dec 5, 2008)

Why, exactly, doesn't Ibanez make the LoPro anymore? I'd assume that the LoPro is still close enough to the Floyd Rose design that they'd have to pay royalties/licensing fees to make them, whereas the ZR, Edge Zero, and Edge Pro are sufficiently different to be unique designs. Not sure about the Edge III, it's a TRS design, right? What does TRS stand for, anyway?

Jackson SL7H
Jackson SLS7
Jackson KV7
Anything jackson makes in a 7, really. I'd buy one.

Piezo-equipped 7s.
7-string Iceman (trem)
7-string Xiphos (Trem)

Seven-string BC rich designs... Stealth, JR V, Ironbird (Yeah, right.)


I can dream, right?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 5, 2008)

my prediction? jesus comes back to kill the president of ibanez and drops prices on prestiges to an all time low


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 6, 2008)

Ketzer said:


> Why, exactly, doesn't Ibanez make the LoPro anymore? I'd assume that the LoPro is still close enough to the Floyd Rose design that they'd have to pay royalties/licensing fees to make them, whereas the ZR, Edge Zero, and Edge Pro are sufficiently different to be unique designs. Not sure about the Edge III, it's a TRS design, right? What does TRS stand for, anyway?




That's right, their contact ran out.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Dec 6, 2008)

The Suhr Guthrie Govan model!

And it's going to be awesome!


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 6, 2008)

-Hot Topic will have a booth at NAMM

-Fender will offer nothing new and will be praised by traditionalists for not stirring things up. Oh, wait, a Strat in dark green!

-Gibson will offer new things that are all bad ideas and will be praised by traditionalists for stirring things up.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 6, 2008)

Demiurge said:


> -Hot Topic will have a booth at NAMM
> 
> -Fender will offer nothing new and will be praised by traditionalists for not stirring things up. Oh, wait, a Strat in dark green!
> 
> -Gibson will offer new things that are all bad ideas and will be praised by traditionalists for stirring things up.



Listen to this man! He speaks the truth! 

I'd like to see some new ESP/LTD 7 string models. So tired of black! Brig back the H207 and M207 or something. Jesus, we got the SC and the Viper....in Black. Thats it. Bastards.


----------



## Seven (Dec 6, 2008)

There's a new Dean VMNT Rust In Peace guitar.

And I read somewhere Mustaine is getting a signature Marshall head.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 6, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> any left handed ibanez 7 string..
> 
> 
> Oh wait, Hell hasn't quite frozen over yet...



they already make an RG1527L


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 6, 2008)

They make nearly every guitar in left handed models.

You just need to find 24 people to buy it along with you.


----------



## Harry (Dec 6, 2008)

zak said:


> Are there any rumours about a Chris Broderick Sig from Ibby? That's something I would get!



There has been rumours, but unfortunately, it pretty much ends at the rumours most likely


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah a new Deth album would have to come out with Chris on it for him to have any chance at a sig. Despite how much want his guitar has caused.



Ketzer said:


> Why, exactly, doesn't Ibanez make the LoPro anymore? I'd assume that the LoPro is still close enough to the Floyd Rose design that they'd have to pay royalties/licensing fees to make them, whereas the ZR, Edge Zero, and Edge Pro are sufficiently different to be unique designs. Not sure about the Edge III, it's a TRS design, right? What does TRS stand for, anyway?
> 
> Jackson SL7H
> Jackson SLS7
> ...


 
You can still buy new lo-pros from Hoshino USA.

But they don't equip them because when the patent on the the original floyd rose design they decided to switch to the edge pro to get out of paying royalties. However since the patent on the Floyd Rose Pro was still there they got hit up with the royalties anyways.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Dec 6, 2008)

hi my name is GAS

yaaarrrggg


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 6, 2008)

how about more ibanez 7's and hope its something decent? saying the xiphos has sold so well i expect

this is guaged on likelyness

1. Cheap Xiphos
2.Tremelo 7
3.Prestige Xiphos
4.Muhammed Suicmez Sig 
5.Cheaper Xiphos 7


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 6, 2008)

What is the rga 7


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 6, 2008)

I could go without the Fireman. That headstock though looks great.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 6, 2008)

Things I THINK we'll see:

More 8 strings (Hoping for a schecter run!!!)
An 8 string FR
Alexi Lahio sig pickup
Jackson putting FR's on the 7 string sig they have.

Thinks I HOPE TO GOD THEY HAVE:

Caparison 7 string with an ebony/maple board.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 6, 2008)

Hopefully some Jackson 7s other than the COW7, neck pickups would be nice



Xiphos68 said:


> What is the rga 7



Sex in guitar form if it's done right


----------



## Harry (Dec 6, 2008)

Xiphos68 said:


> What is the rga 7



It would be a 7 string version of the RGA


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 6, 2008)

Ibanez should put out that 30 string  The low Z is low


----------



## cpnhowdy (Dec 10, 2008)

HAUCH said:


> *PREDICTIONS*
> 
> *A production import 7 KV or Soloist from Jackson. (made by Fuji Jen) And the Mark Morton Dominion in a new finish.



Call me crazy but I would love to see a seven string Mark Morton Dominion   ... but will never happen


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 10, 2008)

cpnhowdy said:


> Call me crazy but I would love to see a seven string Mark Morton Dominion   ... but will never happen


 
Somebody donate a couple 7s to LoG!


----------



## Diogene303 (Dec 10, 2008)

Arghhh NAMM 2009, 


I'm off there next year , so it should be fun ...as i hope there's some new stuff from Ibby with more 7-8 strings. i've heard that there's going to be some new george lynch stuff , another randell endo ( from what i've heard it's going to be a new nuno bettencourt amp ) plus i get to see on another note my product i helped design this year from Yamaha ......yeah !

I will be taking photo's and i'm planning on trying to get a pass for the paul gilbert things there doing . So should be cool !!!!!!!


----------



## Curt-Platt (Dec 10, 2008)

BlindingLight7 said:


> unearth sigs
> rga7
> ibanez in general



unearth signatures would be great, id buy one definitely. not because the band although i do think their good but just because that would be a killer guitar.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 10, 2008)

Hoping for Schecter 8,Unearth Sigs(doubt), and Ibanez to announce they are dropping there prices.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Dec 15, 2008)

when will the new guitars be available?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 15, 2008)

gatesofcarnage said:


> Hoping for *Schecter 8*,Unearth Sigs(doubt), and Ibanez to announce they are dropping there prices.



I would seriously jizz the moment I heard it 

I hope loomis does an 8 sig. I would probably slip into a somewhat of a living coma where I don't really know what I'm doing I just know I'm doing something to get money for that guitar 



CAPTAIN SARG said:


> when will the new guitars be available?



No one knows exactly, some companies ship certain guitars out within a week and some it takes months if at all.


----------



## datalore (Dec 16, 2008)

I want to see an ESP 7-string telecaster-style. Actually, I want to see a 7-string tele from anyone, preferably with a real tele pickup.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 16, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> They make nearly every guitar in left handed models.
> 
> You just need to find 24 people to buy it along with you.



or just order it online


----------



## nikt (Dec 16, 2008)

datalore said:


> I want to see an ESP 7-string telecaster-style. Actually, I want to see a 7-string tele from anyone, preferably with a real tele pickup.



Electric Sound Products


----------



## MFB (Dec 16, 2008)

I hate that mans pickup configuration 

Sgane cause thats a beauty right there too


----------



## st2012 (Dec 16, 2008)

Rusty Cooley mentioned something about a more affordable ($1,000) version of his Dean sig showing at NAMM. Probably will end up passing on it but I'm interested to see it.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 16, 2008)

I predict that Ibanez fans will yet again be let down, given a vast array of black basswood guitars with shitty pickups and they'll still come back next year to see what's offered.

Jackson will probably have another production 7 and if they were smart, they'd put a trem on it.

Dean will show off the cheaper version of Rusty's guitar but it won't be available until after NAMM 2010.

Fender will put out the same guitar for the 54th year in a row and they'll be hailed as innovative.

Gibson will put out the same guitars only now they have autotuners. This will be hailed as amazing and innovative even though other manufacturers did it years ago.

Marshall will still suck.

Parker will put out more guitars that are awesome but will fail to reach that goal of beyond amazing by finally putting out the Parker 7. Price tag is 3 K but guess what Parker - they'll buy it anyways!!!

Bernie Rico will show a lot of awesome guitars.

ESP will show the list of stuff that they've already mentioned. 

Line 6 will come out with some new box with the POD name on it.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Dec 16, 2008)

lol @ canuck


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 16, 2008)

i just hope for nicer finishes, better wood choises, more 7s and 8s, more extended scales, and that&#180;s about it. i don&#180;t care what companies do it 

edit: Canuck brian has it down perfectly, actually


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 16, 2008)

I couldn't help it. 

Didn't Schecter already make a custom 8? Here's hoping they move into the 8 string range as it's pretty much a niche market with Ibanez and LTD/ESP being the only major manufacturers doing it. An 8 string Hellraiser (in their standard colors) and a bolt on C-8 would be ideal candidates. Considering the price break points for the 7 string Hellraisers, they'd probably come in between 900 - 1100, effectively becoming the most affordable long scale 8. 

I'd love to see another Koch head other than their crazy midi equipped one. I love their amps so much. I'm not sure why they discontinued the other ones, but these guys are top of my list for a tube head.

Not sure of the licensing involved, but does Floyd Rose allow manufacturers to make 8 string floyds?


----------



## Pewtershmit (Dec 16, 2008)

Here we go with Ibanez

IBANEZ PGM401-TFB - U.K. International Cyberstore






Pretty ok I guess. If It had a reverse headstock I'd probably buy it.

More Ibanez

IBANEZ S100SPL - U.K. International Cyberstore
IBANEZ RG3620Z-ABB - U.K. International Cyberstore
IBANEZ RGT320Z-VCL - U.K. International Cyberstore
IBANEZ S5470F-RVK - U.K. International Cyberstore
IBANEZ S5470-CLM - U.K. International Cyberstore


IBANEZ DTT700-MGS - U.K. International Cyberstore
IBANEZ XP300FX-BK - U.K. International Cyberstore
IBANEZ XPT700XH-GSF - U.K. International Cyberstore


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 17, 2008)

Pewtershmit said:


> Here we go with Ibanez
> 
> IBANEZ PGM401-TFB - U.K. International Cyberstore
> 
> ...




No new 7 string yet.


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Dec 17, 2008)

there will be 2 new dean 7s with kaylers, one will be a v


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 17, 2008)

7STRINGWARRIOR said:


> there will be 2 new dean 7s with kaylers, one will be a v



Where did this info come from? I hadn't even checked on Dean's new stuff


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

7STRINGWARRIOR said:


> there will be 2 new dean 7s with kaylers, one will be a v



A V 7 string?  God I hate dean I mentioned to them on their forum the should do that and I got shot down saying that they will NEVER do it.


----------



## Rick (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, no new Ibanez 7. Great. 

Oh well, I'm gonna be switching to Agiles anyway.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Dec 17, 2008)

This one is pretty cool. 

Jackson Adrian Smith model

Jackson Adrian smith signature.


----------



## Coobanez (Dec 17, 2008)

So is it finalised that of the leaked standard guitars, there is Nothing for new Ibanez 7's or 8's? Or has that info yet to be released?
I don't want to be let down this harshly without at least one new production 7 
I really dig the new Xiphos though, but I would much rather a sick new 7.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 17, 2008)

7STRINGWARRIOR said:


> there will be 2 new dean 7s with kaylers, one will be a v


 Awesome


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

7STRINGWARRIOR said:


> there will be 2 new dean 7s with kaylers, one will be a v



Wait....I think I know WHAT "7 strings" Dean is going to be making. the Trivium Sigs  for the sigs them selfs. I like trivium though but I am not paying $3000 for a sig model from a crappy comany like Dean


----------



## drmosh (Dec 17, 2008)

ibanez going all over the place with their wood selections, amazing! 

But 9 grand for that limited editions, I think not


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 17, 2008)

The Dean 7's are definitely Trivium sigs as in this months Guitar (a UK mag) there's an interview where they go through what they used for the new album and they refer to their 7's as prototypes, they also mention that they used 12-65 strings and with their merchandise machine being the monster that it is you should probably be prepared for some Trivium signature guitar strings at some point

Maybe now Dean have a signature 7 that is actually played by a 7 player they'll see sense and can the Razorback 7!


----------



## elrrek (Dec 17, 2008)

Pewtershmit said:


> This one is pretty cool.
> 
> Jackson Adrian Smith model
> 
> Jackson Adrian smith signature.



GAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

That's the first time I have ever used that word.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

Triple-J said:


> The Dean 7's are definitely Trivium sigs as in this months Guitar (a UK mag) there's an interview where they go through what they used for the new album and they refer to their 7's as prototypes, they also mention that they used 12-65 strings and with their merchandise machine being the monster that it is you should probably be prepared for some Trivium signature guitar strings at some point
> 
> Maybe now Dean have a signature 7 that is actually played by a 7 player they'll see sense and can the Razorback 7!



I like the Razorcack though they should at least stop saying that Dimebag made it/Designed it  and the Matt Heavey one is just a 24 fret ML with the Trivium logo on the fret board I think. oh between the pick ups. Corys I wouldnt mind getting it does look cool plus it is a V and a 7 string  but I still hate dean. I haven't really found a Guitar from then I like everything on yet.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 17, 2008)

Pewtershmit said:


> This one is pretty cool.
> 
> Jackson Adrian Smith model
> 
> Jackson Adrian smith signature.



God dammit. Now I have to buy another guitar. I swear, this happens all the time.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 17, 2008)

Im starting to think, unless whatever guitar Ibanez releases is REALLY amazing..... im going to just buy a 7620 or 7620 body, and an ET neck (reversed headstock and maple board) and make my guitar how I want it.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 17, 2008)

I definately recommend ET, he is amazing.


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Dec 17, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Wait....I think I know WHAT "7 strings" Dean is going to be making. the Trivium Sigs  for the sigs them selfs. I like trivium though but I am not paying $3000 for a sig model from a crappy comany like Dean



i didnt know anything about trivium sigs, because the axes im talking about have nothing to do with trivium, and to my knowledge trivium has nothing to do with kahler

i think i heard one of them will have 29 frets or something odd like that


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 18, 2008)

7STRINGWARRIOR said:


> i didnt know anything about trivium sigs, because the axes im talking about have nothing to do with trivium, and to my knowledge trivium has nothing to do with kahler
> 
> i think i heard one of them will have 29 frets or something odd like that



Where did you hear this?


----------



## Harry (Dec 18, 2008)

Pewtershmit said:


> This one is pretty cool.
> 
> Jackson Adrian Smith model
> 
> Jackson Adrian smith signature.



Yes.

YES

I saw the guitar he was using live when I saw Maiden in February this year, and was thinking "hope that becomes a sig model for production one day".


----------



## silentrage (Dec 18, 2008)

datalore said:


> I want to see an ESP 7-string telecaster-style. Actually, I want to see a 7-string tele from anyone, preferably with a real tele pickup.



Fine hand made custom built guitars from Legra

here's one for ya, and a fcking beautiful one at that.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

silentrage said:


> Fine hand made custom built guitars from Legra
> 
> here's one for ya, and a fcking beautiful one at that.






And I don't like the tele body  but that would be something I would play 

*EDIT*

OH shit I found the most metal 7 string ever


----------



## silentrage (Dec 18, 2008)

Fine hand made custom built guitars from Legra

This is pretty metal too, liquid metal.


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 18, 2008)

BC Rich will bring back the shape that Bernie Sr and Neal Moser made when they started the company; which gave rise to a good chunk of the guitars in the company. 




*the Seagull*


----------



## thedownside (Dec 18, 2008)

Triple-J said:


> ...they also mention that they used 12-65 strings and with their merchandise machine being the monster that it is you should probably be prepared for some Trivium signature guitar strings at some point....



works for me, easy access to beefy strings


----------



## Curt-Platt (Dec 18, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> I hope for this too, the NJ Deluxe Warlock is one of my favourite looking guitars ever. If that came out as a 7, I'd buy it in a heartbeat



they would be amazing 7 strings but as much as i think they would play like demons i think you do have be able to pull off the look lol! 

but never the less


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 18, 2008)

Curt-Platt said:


> they would be amazing 7 strings but as much as i think they would play like demons i think you do have be able to pull off the look lol!
> 
> but never the less



There's no look to pull off man! The pointyness makes you look awesome regardless. I hope BC Rich does come out with a 7 string (that either isn't black, or has binding) so I can go back to playing pointy guitars. You ever played a warlock? (A Good warlock, not a bronze or platinum bullshit crap) If you sit with it on your left knee, with your right knee in the back cut out (between the back horns) its the most comfortable guitar to play sitting down.


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 18, 2008)

My friend is the owner of the Legra DCM V guitar. It's a beautiful guitar and he absolutely loves the build quality.


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 18, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> There's no look to pull off man! The pointyness makes you look awesome regardless. I hope BC Rich does come out with a 7 string (that either isn't black, or has binding) so I can go back to playing pointy guitars. You ever played a warlock? (A Good warlock, not a bronze or platinum bullshit crap) If you sit with it on your left knee, with your right knee in the back cut out (between the back horns) its the most comfortable guitar to play sitting down.


 
so far the only things that are comfirmed from BC Rich are classic shapes returning but if they have a warlock 7...


----------



## The Munk (Dec 18, 2008)

Demiurge said:


> -Hot Topic will have a booth at NAMM
> 
> -Fender will offer nothing new and will be praised by traditionalists for not stirring things up. Oh, wait, a Strat in dark green!
> 
> -Gibson will offer new things that are all bad ideas and will be praised by traditionalists for stirring things up.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 18, 2008)

So just curious, but where do you guys find this stuff out? Like the dean 7 strings and BC confirming the classic shapes? 

I wanna know when stuff like this comes up too


----------



## Randomist (Dec 18, 2008)

reverse headstock RGA=*drool*

i'd really like to see an iceman 8 or ERBass

schecter 8 that doesn't look like a smacked arse

line6 spider IV : now with more led's


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 18, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> So just curious, but where do you guys find this stuff out? Like the dean 7 strings and BC confirming the classic shapes?
> 
> I wanna know when stuff like this comes up too



The Deans, I have no idea where that info came from. 

Bc Rich, I emailed earlier this year asking them to make a 7 string and the reply was there would be a new 7 string in 2009.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 18, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> The Deans, I have no idea where that info came from.
> 
> Bc Rich, I emailed earlier this year asking them to make a 7 string and the reply was there would be a new 7 string in 2009.



Damn, I thought there was like a magical crystal ball you guys had that told you this stuff 

That would've been a much cooler response, you know


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 18, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> So just curious, but where do you guys find this stuff out? Like the dean 7 strings and BC confirming the classic shapes?
> 
> I wanna know when stuff like this comes up too


 
We email and BC Rich has a couple of shape's silhouettes on their site.

Also if you stare into the finish of a great BCR, you see into your soul, your past, your future. In doing so, you see what will spark your GAS.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 13, 2009)

There was confirmation on Dean 7-string Trivium models because the Trivium boys got sick of their 6-strings pretty quickly 

Dean are also releasing a Michael Amott Signature V and a Trey Azagthoth Signature guitar which has a Star body shape.


----------



## Shinto (Jan 13, 2009)

HammettHateCrew said:


> There was confirmation on Dean 7-string Trivium models because the Trivium boys got sick of their 6-strings pretty quickly
> 
> Dean are also releasing a Michael Amott Signature V and a Trey Azagthoth Signature guitar which has a Star body shape.


I thought Trey always used Jackson Warriors and Ibanez Universes... but I don't listen to Morbid Angel so I wouldn't really know.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 13, 2009)

Shinto said:


> I thought Trey always used Jackson Warriors and Ibanez Universes... but I don't listen to Morbid Angel so I wouldn't really know.


Morbid Angel have their own artist page on Dean Guitars and they have announced the release of the 'Trey Azagthoth Astro-X' guitar. It's basically a Star guitar with his specs and a blue finish with 'ASTRO-X' written on the top bit.


----------



## Shinto (Jan 13, 2009)

HammettHateCrew said:


> Morbid Angel have their own artist page on Dean Guitars and they have announced the release of the 'Trey Azagthoth Astro-X' guitar. It's basically a Star guitar with his specs and a blue finish with 'ASTRO-X' written on the top bit.


It wouldn't be bad looking if it weren't for the 'ASTRO-X' and the Dean headstock they used.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 14, 2009)

Well they haven't officially announced the Astro-X or the Trivium 7-string for a winter release, and the only new 7-string they've officially announced was a new Rusty Cooley Signature 

Edit: Although it is called the 'Dean RC7*X*', so I'm now assuming it'll be cheap.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 14, 2009)

HammettHateCrew said:


> Well they haven't officially announced the Astro-X or the Trivium 7-string for a winter release, and the only new 7-string they've officially announced was a new Rusty Cooley Signature
> 
> Edit: Although it is called the 'Dean RC7*X*', so I'm now assuming it'll be cheap.



It's been on their website to "keep your eyes out" for the astro-X for awhile now, so I think it's safe to assume it'll be released this NAMM. Then no one will buy it .

Even though I'm not a huge trivium fan, I do really like the matte black 7 string V their lead guitarist was holding in a recent issue of GW. It looked pretty sweet. And I'm also really looking forward to seeing the RC7X. Hopefully it'll be a decent price, and that guitar coming in solid colors would be a huge plus IMO.


----------



## Shinto (Jan 14, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> It's been on their website to "keep your eyes out" for the astro-X for awhile now, so I think it's safe to assume it'll be released this NAMM. Then no one will buy it .
> 
> Even though I'm not a huge trivium fan, I do really like the matte black 7 string V their lead guitarist was holding in a recent issue of GW. It looked pretty sweet. And I'm also really looking forward to seeing the RC7X. Hopefully it'll be a decent price, and that guitar coming in solid colors would be a huge plus IMO.


I don't get why they didn't make the white Razorback with gold hardware a sig guitar... it looks so classy, not to mention that Trivium = $ for Dean.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 14, 2009)

Shinto said:


> I don't get why they didn't make the white Razorback with gold hardware a sig guitar... it looks so classy, not to mention that Trivium = $ for Dean.



Idk but I remember that guitar. I hate the RB shape for the most part but DAMN that was sexy. It'd be awesome if they released that as a sig 7 string. As long as it doesn't have their logo plastered on it I'd probably buy it tbh.


----------

